# rough idle



## CincyGoat (Jun 17, 2008)

ok guys so I have had my goat for going a month its an 05 every now and then it will idle really rough usually when I run the AC I do use premium gas also when I am driving with the AC on it feels like it is missing but without the AC its fine can someone please shed some light on this situation.

also has a K&N CAI and 160F Thermo and Cat Back SLP with mufflers removed and straight piped

CincyGoat


----------



## dvillar (May 6, 2005)

Check and see how all of your spark plugs look. If you have a miss one will definatly be fouled. Also make sure that all of your wires are connected to your plugs. if nothing is amiss there. Go to your local auto zone, and they will run a scan on the cpu for free.

-Dave


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Is the a/c working fine? Check and see if the compressor is turning smoothly. It could be straining your motor when idling if it's sticking. Think of rolling in first and dragging the brakes.

On that subject, is it a lumpy idle, low idle? Are the rev's constant?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I`ve been seeing a huge amount of rough idle and slow drive ability problems the last year. Most of them get their gas a BP or Kwik Trip. I just tell them to run the tank as low as possable then fill up at the one private station in town and within a half a tank their problems go away. It might just be bad gas.


----------



## CincyGoat (Jun 17, 2008)

i have a set of ngk tr55's to put in just because and over on ls2gto a guy said if the AC system is not completely charged it could be kicking on and off constantly what do u guys think

funny thing the last few fill ups have been at BP but I have noticed this from day 1 of getting the car I replaced the battery with a optima and that calmed it down alot but I will never put BP gas in my Baby anymore


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

interesting.... you say the battery wasn't working? Is it holding up well now? Is the alternator sticking/dragging? Is the idle accompanied by a occasional squeak? Check your belts, and see if they have any wear/drag marks.

Again, gas could be a huge issue too. Rough idles could be caused by pretty much any component on a vehicle, from a vacuum leak, fuel issue (both the fuel and/delivery delivery system), failing MAF, Kink in exhaust pipe, leak in exhaust system, leak in intake system, electrical gremlins.... etc... The more information you have on this the better/quicker the fix will come.

Keep us updated buddy.


----------



## CincyGoat (Jun 17, 2008)

ok I got the GTO back and damn the dealer they said thats the nature of the beast if anyone is near cincy and would like to help me I would appreciate it


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

CincyGoat said:


> ok I got the GTO back and damn the dealer they said thats the nature of the beast if anyone is near cincy and would like to help me I would appreciate it


BS..... The car has over 350HP and has plenty of power not to be doing this. Find another dealer. 

Try putting some dry gas in your tank and see if this doesn't help out. If you have moisture in your gas this should help clear it up. If the problems goes away then you fixed it.

When it gets dark out, idle your car and turn your lights on. Rev the motor and look and see if the lights fade when leaving off the accelerator pedal, and they get noticeably brighter when depressing the pedal. If you are seeing a noticeable fade of lights you could have power draw with the alternator or another charging system issue. This could help narrow the problem down. If no fade, try turning on the lights, AC, or heater at the same time and look again. If you notice no noticeable fade it would be a fairly good assumption your charging system may be ok. 

From what you describe there is a power draw occurring and it is not the "nature of the beast" to be doing this.


----------



## CincyGoat (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks Judge I will try this sunday night since I work 3rd shift in a nursing home done think they would like me reving the engine SLP's are loud


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

is the car tuned?


----------

